# Silent filter



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Fish Folk,
I have recently (yesterday) acquired an unwanted African Clawed Frog, from a neighbour. I understand they are sensitive to noise/vibration so need a silent filter.
I would be grateful for any advice.
I'm trying to do my best for Elmo (I've christened him). Everyone deserves to be loved


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I only use fluval internal filters.
Once tried interpet, but you could feel the tank vibrate as it was higher wattage.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, Peapet  I wii look at the Fluvals
He is a strange beasty


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've heard that Eheims are good for being quiet, but not used one myself.

I assume you know not to have any fish in with him, and not to have him in an overly deep tank, as they need to come up for air


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had a few eheims in the past, excellent, totally silent, including the internal model


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Seems like good info

African Clawed Frog care sheet - theAmphibian.co.uk - xenopus laevis, pipidae, frogs, care, breeding, feeding, facts, housing

Wonder if Amazonian frogbit would make them feel comfortable?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

NaomiM said:


> I assume you know not to have any fish in with him, and not to have him in an overly deep tank, as they need to come up for air


Disappearing fish  that's why he wasn't wanted anymore.
I have him fairly shallow and with a lid; I've read they can be climbers.
Thank you, I'll research Eheims.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

nickmcmechan said:


> Seems like good info
> 
> African Clawed Frog care sheet - theAmphibian.co.uk - xenopus laevis, pipidae, frogs, care, breeding, feeding, facts, housing
> 
> Wonder if Amazonian frogbit would make them feel comfortable?


Thank you for the link 
A face only a mother could love  It's probably a good thing I'm a soft touch.

Amazon frogbit looks good, thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I've also recently (about 2 months ago) taken in an unwanted african clawed frog... they're fascinating little creatures, aren't they!? 

I have a pretty quiet internal filter in her tank at the moment, but am thinking about swapping it for a small external, to cut down on the noise & vibrations and to free up some space inside the tank too.

Do you have any pics of your new addition?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I use the Fluval U2/U3 etc range and find them to be excellent. The flow rate is fully adjustable and is silent.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

magpie said:


> I've also recently (about 2 months ago) taken in an unwanted african clawed frog... they're fascinating little creatures, aren't they!?
> 
> I have a pretty quiet internal filter in her tank at the moment, but am thinking about swapping it for a small external, to cut down on the noise & vibrations and to free up some space inside the tank too.
> 
> Do you have any pics of your new addition?


Was yours a fish eater, too?

No pics of little Elmo yet  I always thought I was the batty dog lady, round here. Turns out, I am in fact, the batty frog lady  I despair


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I use the Fluval U2/U3 etc range and find them to be excellent. The flow rate is fully adjustable and is silent.


Cheers

I'm very grateful, for your input  Off to World of Water, today.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Born to Boogie said:


> Was yours a fish eater, too?
> 
> No pics of little Elmo yet  I always thought I was the batty dog lady, round here. Turns out, I am in fact, the batty frog lady  I despair


Lol! 

Mine was being housed with a goldfish, which it did chase and bully, but fortunately hadn't managed to eat! The goldfish is now in with my other goldies and the acf has a tank to herself


----------

